# Best Scratching Posts?



## NamelessAria (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey everyone,

So my kitten Dexter is growing so fast and he seems to be outgrowing his scratching posts. He loves to be able to stretch and scratch but now he is tall enough that he can't really stretch out and still use his posts. I want to find one for him that is tall enough that he can use it the rest of his kitty life (or until he destroys it??). Since he can't really stretch and use his posts now he is losing interesting in them and finding people furniture he can stretch and scratch.

I have a feeling he is going to be a big cat but I could be wrong. He is pretty long now and he is still only 5 months. Anyone know of a good, sturdy scratching post that is nice and tall for bigger kitties? Some of the ones I've looked up on amazon and such have people reviewing them saying they aren't very stable and tend to tip over.

If anyone has one they especially love I would appreciate hearing about it!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Find the tallest one you can!! Cats love to S-T-R-E-T-C-H while they scratch! OR you could put some of those cardboard scratchers up about 2' off the floor. 30" high but may not be high enough for you. You COULD make your own out of PVC or plywood and sisal rope too.

PetPals Carpet Scratching Post | Wayfair


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

My biggest/tallest post is 1.5m tall. I got it because Miss Effie is VERY tall when she stretches right out and she is a vertical scratcher - and we had two new kittens on the loose! All of my gang LOVE this post. It has a very large, heavy base so doesn't budge an inch when they use it. The youngsters climb it and sit on the top, Miss Coco thinks about moving her lard a**e enough to climb it but usually gives up half way up hehe. It's one of the best purchases I made for my guys for sure.
This was taken when Tyrion and Lisbeth were about 9 months old. Not much has changed since except they can get to the top in a couple of 'bounds' now ...


----------



## tgwillard (Oct 18, 2012)

I have two and both are tall enough that Emily can stretch when she scratches. One is part of a small tree placed in front of a window. So far Emily prefers these over the furniture.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

I have this

Amazon.com: SmartCat Ultimate Scratching Post: Pet Supplies


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Mine could stand in the middle of a room. It did for a while. Sometimes Jasper climbs staight up the side and then flies to the top in a crazy leaping motion, it's great exercise.










They are heavy (hundreds of pounds) so you would not want to pay for shipping of any kind... you would need to find one locally I'd think. I've had luck searching under terms like "cat tree" and "cat mushroom tree". Some even have cubbyholes on top, which is pretty neat. I've seen smaller models of the same tree and a few other variations on this tree in pet stores, on Craigslist, and at the cat sanctuary. All are extremely extremely heavy, extremely pricey (if not secondhand) and very well made -- no stability issues whatsoever.


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

The one we originally bought was way too small and they just look at it confused and not interested in scratching it. We did get a cat tree thanks to JingliBillis posting about a sale at Wayfair and the posts are sisal and like scratching posts. Because it is so tall, I think it helps when they climb up it even if they don't necessarily have scratching sessions.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

NamelessAria said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> So my kitten Dexter is growing so fast and he seems to be outgrowing his scratching posts. He loves to be able to stretch and scratch but now he is tall enough that he can't really stretch out and still use his posts. I want to find one for him that is tall enough that he can use it the rest of his kitty life (or until he destroys it??). Since he can't really stretch and use his posts now he is losing interesting in them and finding people furniture he can stretch and scratch.
> If anyone has one they especially love I would appreciate hearing about it!


Mine love this one...there is also scrathing on the inside...sometimes gizmo will lay on her back and scratch the inside....when it starts to get ratty...turn it over...its on the other side too and they love lounging on it...it looks modern in my apt.


----------



## artiesmom (Jul 4, 2012)

When I adopted Artie, one of my co workers suggested a Felix Kat scratcher.

They are natural, tall, sturdy with a very strong base.
They are also made to order. It does take a few weeks to get it, but it is well worth it.
You can also order a replacement, as it wears down.

Seems about the same price as a smart cat one, a tad taller, but much sturdier. It is so heavy. Artie is a very long cat and he can stretch out completely on it. He weighs about 11.5 lbs. The post never moves!!!
Artie loves it! Never tips over, and he is always at it.

It is a small company out of Seattle, I believe. Great customer service.
They are also on facebook.
You have to order on line. 
I am very happy with mine. www.[B]felix[/B]treecompany.com/‎

rcat


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I like the idea of a very tall (floor to ceiling) scratcher/climber of some sort, and have been thinking of how I can incorporate something like this for my cats to use (as an alternative option to the climbing platforms) to reach their cat walkway. Seems like climbing up vertically would also be a nice workout for an indoor cat


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

:love2 This is one my Hub made for Tilly and Scooby in our back garden.lol


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Maybe I should just plant a tree indoors


----------



## BartBuzz (Aug 17, 2013)

I have a cheap one with 3 tiers floor to ceiling. It's disgusting looking. Does anyone have one made with banana leaves and are they durable? I sure do need a new one. My Beacon, here just 4 weeks, is chewing on furniture and the pole. Something every day!


----------



## Flauros (Dec 17, 2012)

I don't want to sound like a commercial but I really like my City Kitty Climber (check this link for their website). It's basically a sisal rope wrapped board that hangs over a door, so not very fancy looking. But it's 6 feet tall, pretty much the entire height of the door, so it's big enough for the tallest cats unless you have a pet cougar or something. 

I think it's a great value because you get so much scratching area for your money. Your cats can even climb up it for exercise! It also doesn't take up much floor space, which is great if like me you live in a tiny apartment. And since it's one solid piece, it's also very sturdy. I've seen a similar product for sale that folds up in the middle, but I think this is a much better design because there's no chance it could bend while your cats are climbing on it. 

Unfortunately this a US based small company, so I think this is only really available to US residents... you'd probably have to pay a lot for international shipping.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Flauros said:


> Unfortunately this a US based small company, so I think this is only really available to US residents... you'd probably have to pay a lot for international shipping.


That's too bad - it would be perfect for my catwalk! From their FAQ, they can accommodate installation on walls... maybe I can have it shipped to a US address and pick it up.



> _Q. There is a shelf running all the way around the perimeter of a room in my house, and I would like to mount the climber on the wall. Can you build a wall mount style?_
> _A. Yes, we can. We have several customers whose kitties are happily perching on high shelves - after accessing them by climbing up a City Kitty Climber attached to the wall._


----------



## Flauros (Dec 17, 2012)

tezster said:


> That's too bad - it would be perfect for my catwalk! From their FAQ, they can accommodate installation on walls... maybe I can have it shipped to a US address and pick it up.


If not, I bet you could find someone local to make you a similar climber! It's a sisal rope wrapped board--not really a complicated design.


----------

